# Dragonfly121



## Dragonfly121 (Aug 17, 2010)

I need some help identifing a pigeon. It's dark brown (rust) colored all over except for the tail..that is all white. The feathers are smooth but the bird is much larger than the regular "park" pigeons. This bird has bands but I cannot get close enough to see what color they are. I'm pretty sure someone has lost this bird. It's looks healthy and the feathers really shine in the sun. I'd like to catch it and try to find it's owner. There's no ad in my local paper about a missing bird.

Thanks :


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Any pictures of this bird?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

See if you can lure him/her with food/water. How does she seem to be doing ? Is he alert and healthy-looking, or does it seem like he's confused and struggling ?

...definitely if you could catch it, that'd be the best thing...


----------



## Dragonfly121 (Aug 17, 2010)

The bird appears to be very healthy and has no trouble flying. That's why I can't catch the little bugger. He/She comes almost every evening to eat at my bird feeder with the doves. This bird is much larger than them! I have an extra birdcage if I could just figure out how to lure him in. I really would like to find the owner.

Thanks


----------



## Dragonfly121 (Aug 17, 2010)

Fiddle....I can't get a good picture. I'll keep trying...in the meantime I'll keep putting out extra bird seed to keep him coming back.

Thanks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth! Welcome to Pigeon Talk!! 

Any way to use binoculars to check out the bands? Any writing or numbers on them?

Any way to "lure" him into a container with food?

He sounds like a beautiful bird!

Sending our best thoughts for catching him/her!

Shi


----------

